# موقع رائع لرصد رادار مطارات جنوب المانيا و سويسرا



## اكديد (23 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع رائع لرصد رادار مطارات جنوب المانيا و سويسرا
لمتابعة حركة الملاحة مطارات جنوب المانيا و سويسرا و استعراض الرحلات وسرعة الطائرات و الارتفاع........
http://radar.zhaw.ch/radar.html


----------



## م المصري (23 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا بك اخي 

و اهلا بمشاركتك الاولي 

فهل من مزيد ؟​


----------



## اكديد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الرد السريع وهناك المزيد إنشاء الله....


----------



## معاذ الكمالي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموقع


----------

